# Petition to make Halloween a federal holiday! Please take a minute to sign.



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Last time "around" this was being promoted by the guy who sells the Pumpkin carver tools because he thought if it happened his business would increase.
Or maybe he was for making the Last Saturday of October the Halloween holiday? Maybe that was it?
How does anybody feel about hanging Halloween on the last Saturday every year?
I guess some people don't know how unusual October 31st can be, do they?
Every day of the year "Time" is fast or slow, except for the four Equinoxes. On one day, time might be 3 minutes "Fast" the next day it might be 3minutes and 5 seconds "Slow", but guess what? On October 31st there used to be the biggest difference between slow and fast times, it was a 16-SIXTEEN! minute difference.
Over these last few years it has changed (I guess?) now that extremely odd time/day is November first.
Maybe some sort of a time warp could happen on an odd-time night, showing some of us the past, or a peak into that "Veiled" Existence?


----------



## nosefuratyou (Jan 11, 2016)

No ! No ! No! If it were a national holiday then your friendly federal government would make lots and lots of rules for you to follow to be on compliance with national pumpkin appreciation day or something. And where would be the fun in that?


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

*Make Halloween A Federal Holiday Petition*

Please Sign & Spread The Word. 100,000 signatures needed by 25 July 2016.

http://halloweendailynews.com/2016/07/white-house-petition-halloween-holiday/


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Just to let you know, someone already started a thread about this subject:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/links...iday-please-take-minute-sign.html#post1852404

It was moved to the "Links" section of the board so you may have missed it. Just wanted to let you know in case your thread got moved or closed.

I'm not sure how I feel about it being a national "day off" type of holiday. On one hand it would be nice to have a paid day off for any reason, but then on the other hand I get the feeling that Halloween would be moved to the last Monday in October to make a long weekend, making it less special.

Or worse, making it on a Saturday. ToTing is the worst when it falls on a Friday or Saturday.

As it is right now we have 3 moving holidays, July 4th, Christmas & New Years. If they'd leave it always on Oct. 31st I'd be OK, but I don't want it to become like Memorial Day or President's Day where it's a designated day regardless of date.


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

I grew up in the state of Nevada - where both Halloween and "Nevada Day" (admittance into the union in 1864) both fall on Oct. 31. Therefore, growing up as a kid, school and government offices were always closed on Halloween day.

We would spend the entire day running around and getting our costumes ready for Halloween night. I think this is why it's my most favorite Holiday of all. It wasn't until I moved out of state years later that I realized no one else in the country had time off on Halloween like we did. Nevada now observes Nevada Day on the last Friday in October, so it doesn't align often anymore to the official day.

I'm all in for making this a more "official" holiday. I know many of neighbors would participate more if they didn't have to rush home immediately after getting off work in the evening. I'm in!


----------



## halloweenjon (Jul 17, 2014)

This was on the Halloween subreddit and based on the comments there I wanted to clear up some things before anyone gets up in arms.

1. If this petition gets 100,000 signatures, the White House is required to make a statement. It could lead to nothing, but the news would certainly cover it and bring some nice exposure to the Halloween holiday.

2. If Halloween WERE to become a federal holiday, it would ONLY mean that federal employees get the day off. Nothing more, besides more recognition and publicity for Halloween. It is NOT an invitation for the government to "get involved" and mess with it, and honestly, why would they care in the first place? It wouldn't give them license to change the date, or create laws revolving around Halloween, or anything that would affect us. Besides, again, the recognition.

I would encourage everyone to sign, but it'll be tough to get that many signatures.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

*Petition to make Halloween a federal Holiday.*

A friend posted this on FB.


Make America Spooky


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Sadly I can't see this petition going very far, even if it did get the signatures necessary. The writer focuses too much on elements of the holiday outside of governmental interests. They talk about it being a "party night," its "retail potential," and having "a blast." While I will wholeheartedly agree with all of these things as elements of Halloween, this is not the kind of language that senators are going to care about. 

A better approach for this petition might have been for the author to have focused on Halloween's cultural and social elements as part of a larger American tradition that needs to be observed, recognized, and protected. They could have also worked from the standpoint that the holiday has always had a way of fostering social cohesion and a release of typical race, gender, and preference issues that have divided society. In this time when these very issues are major hot buttons in the media, the argument might have gained more support in the face of legislatures looking for some form of pressure-release valve to support a society that is way too up tight these days. Senators will not care as much about a holiday's retail potential, as this relates to the private/corporate sector more than legislation, otherwise Black Friday would be at the top of the list. They also, sadly, won't care about how much fun people have because politicians are not very big on the fun aspect of life anyway. 

With that said, I think its a great idea to make Halloween a Federal Holiday. That way all of these church groups would quit trying to stamp it out and would have to move on to demonize another non-federal holiday...Valentines Day is pretty pagan, they can have that one.


----------



## voodooqueen (Jul 7, 2016)

I wish. My husband is never off on Halloween...some years he just calls in, because he doesn't want to miss out on seeing the kids go trick or treating, handing out candy at our house, etc. Calling in isn't an option for most people though.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

pumpkinking30 said:


> Sadly I can't see this petition going very far, even if it did get the signatures necessary. The writer focuses too much on elements of the holiday outside of governmental interests. They talk about it being a "party night," its "retail potential," and having "a blast." While I will wholeheartedly agree with all of these things as elements of Halloween, this is not the kind of language that senators are going to care about.
> 
> A better approach for this petition might have been for the author to have focused on Halloween's cultural and social elements as part of a larger American tradition that needs to be observed, recognized, and protected. They could have also worked from the standpoint that the holiday has always had a way of fostering social cohesion and a release of typical race, gender, and preference issues that have divided society. In this time when these very issues are major hot buttons in the media, the argument might have gained more support in the face of legislatures looking for some form of pressure-release valve to support a society that is way too up tight these days. Senators will not care as much about a holiday's retail potential, as this relates to the private/corporate sector more than legislation, otherwise Black Friday would be at the top of the list. They also, sadly, won't care about how much fun people have because politicians are not very big on the fun aspect of life anyway.
> 
> With that said, I think its a great idea to make Halloween a Federal Holiday. That way all of these church groups would quit trying to stamp it out and would have to move on to demonize another non-federal holiday...Valentines Day is pretty pagan, they can have that one.


This ! I agree with all you said about the tone of the petition. It comes across as a joke and not something the government would ever take seriously. i actually clicked on it to sign it until I read the remarks about it being a "blast" and such. Not that I disagree, I just wish the petition focused on the tradition and cultural aspects of the holiday and not silliness.


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

I saw this as well I agree a more serious tone should have been approached with this petition.


----------

